# Crossing..?



## Jeckel (Oct 8, 2011)

would i be able to cross my Female Sword tail with a male platy?
i keep seeing the other way around where its a male sword tail and a female platy, just wondering.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...either way works.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm a little curious, will the fry look like a swordtail, or a platy?


----------



## wannalearn (Oct 2, 2011)

genetics are hard top say.. it would really depend. i mean there are dominant, co-donimant, recessive, simple recessive, heterogenius, and many other types of genetics, so you never know... lol well atleast in the reptile world. lol.. can you tell i have more herp experence that fishes...lol


----------

